# GTR mule spotted in US



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

The GTR test mule has been spotted in the US, here in Arizona 
Additional photos were not possible due to intervention by a Porsche 911 "chase car" - Both cars sped away on sight of the camera.










http://forums.nicoclub.com/zerothread?id=158192


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

With exhausts like that, it has to be a V8 Twin Turbo!!!!! :smokin: 

I'd be so disapointed if its a V6.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Interesting...one thing I noticed off that site is this... http://gtrproto.com/ are they making the last 20% of changes speculated about or what???


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

psd1 said:


> Interesting...one thing I noticed off that site is this... http://gtrproto.com/ are they making the last 20% of changes speculated about or what???


Probably, that and maybee making it more than just a hollow shell


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Check this:


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

looks kinda like smoky's 

nice to see the legend coming back


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Those who spotted the GTR test mule in Arizona, I wonder how the engine sounded like, was it a V8? 

Check this:


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

If they could make all the panels fit properly I would have the mule anyday over the the new monstrosity there planning - it reminds me just how I felt when they made the Z32 for the boulevards.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great thread!!!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Keep the info coming, camera's in the ready position


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Keep that info coming one day soon we will see one in the flesh!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The engine will be a higher (than 2.6L) capacity, boosted, V6.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

My money is on blown V8!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Scott said:


> My money is on blown V8!


Me too


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Lets hope that thier are not two engine options like so many manufactures today V8 for USA V6 or Straight 6 for the rest of the world!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Well, now that it is its own model, there is no reason why there won't 
be an M-Spec with N/A V8 then a V-Spec with turbos maybe?????

Just a thought.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the first production GTR next year will be a Twin Turbo Charged V6. I bet on later version GTR for the American Market will be a V8 TT


----------



## blairellis (Feb 24, 2006)

R1 Nismo said:


> Lets hope that thier are not two engine options like so many manufactures today V8 for USA V6 or Straight 6 for the rest of the world!


Please...we get all the crappy cars here in the States. Heck, we can hardly even import an older body GT-R...stupid EPA/DOT regulations 

Either way, a Forced Induction 6 or 8 would be nice. Just as long as its not N/A....UGH


----------



## skylinesteve (Feb 21, 2006)

wether or not we can get a skyline in North America...they're still sweet cars... and you can find a way to get one...lol


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Well its kinda got to be a V8 for the american market i guess - but i still remember bods from nissan being quoted as saying it will be a V6 as this is more suited to the gtr character.

btw i am liking this alot....

http://www.rsportscars.com/foto/02/infiniticoupe_01.jpg


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

A V6 would passify the accountants too. 350Z chassis and reworked 350Z engine block would reduce manufacturing costs.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

am i right in saying they (nissan) are still doing the 400Z ?


----------



## Mashrock (Jan 20, 2005)

Dont most japanese manafactures test/develop their engines in jgtc?

if this is true, and speaking from history your looking at a v6tt for sure.


----------



## Mashrock (Jan 20, 2005)

skylinesteve said:


> wether or not we can get a skyline in North America...they're still sweet cars... and you can find a way to get one...lol



they are making the car for a world market. and if i was them i'd be wanting to crack into the american market with a car of its type also.


----------



## Danielc1986 (Apr 5, 2006)

v6,v8 as long as it's turbo. The v8 is fine as long as it's not super charged or n/a, I think what we all want is a 4l v6/s6 tt right?


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Some more from Germany:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphotos.cfm/country/jcf/spyphotoID/6060405.002/nissan/more-nissan-skyline-gt-r-spy-photos

Probaly from the same series of pics as before.


----------

